# Check out the September 2003 issue of eurotuner magazine!!!



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Bimmerfest 2004*

Jon, will there be a Bimmerfest 2004?

If so, will you be running it?

I have received information that causes me some doubt.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A quick scan of the article...

I recognize several cars and attendees.

How about you??


----------

